

Dr. Eric Schmidt Resigns from Apple’s Board of Directors - sdfx
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2009/08/03bod.html

======
huherto
A little OT.But I think it is really, really cool that a very technical person
is acknowledged to be a capable CEO. Many companies still consider technical
people incapable to be leaders (just by definition). Agree some techies may
not have the desire or the social skills to lead but not all techies are like
that.

~~~
astrec
My boss is an ex programmer, gear freak, award winning CEO, and a very
successful entrepreneur. They do exist and can be awesome to work for.

~~~
huherto
My current boss is cool, but still I envy you. (good envy)

------
antaeos
Fake Steve Jobs must be ready to explode right around now.

~~~
boredguy8
Yeah, since he's been saying Eric is 'dead to me' for quite a while. Still one
of the best tech 'gossip' blogs out there.

~~~
markm
Daniel Lyons, (aka. Fake Steve) also wrote this article for Newsweek called
"Lyons: Why Good Web Sites Should Not Be Free".

Lyons pandered to the Newsweek demographic which for the most part wouldn't be
heavy Internet users.

Newsweek Article: <http://www.newsweek.com/id/208163> Reddit discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/942qd/why_old_people_sh...](http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/942qd/why_old_people_should_not_write_about_the_internet/)
HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=722991>

Not intending to cut Lyons at the knees, more hoping to add perspective to his
body of work.

~~~
michaelneale
He also has some notoriety by going in to bat for SCO (which I recall he now
regrets): [http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2007/08/07/daniel-lyons-
fake-s...](http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2007/08/07/daniel-lyons-fake-steve-
jobs-and-the-sco-shill-who-hated-linux/)

------
dejb
I wonder if the GV thing was a result of internal politics with the aim being
to force Schmidt to resign. I mean it seemed a bit too heavy handed even for
Apple. Either way he had to go.

Hopefully this will mean it's 'game on' for full competition in the mobile
space.

------
medianama
What took them so long?

~~~
antipax
Guess the GV thing was the tip of the iceberg for him.

~~~
wglb
Perhaps you mean the straw that broke the camel's back?

~~~
jerf
I like to refer to things like this as "the brick that broke the camel's
back". "Straws" that break the camel's back should be reserved for an
insignificant annoyance that sets you off after a long period of building up
grievances; calling it the brick implies the long buildup of grievances but
also that this one is pretty significant. (And it tends to get a chuckle,
which is a plus in my book.) I think this is a pretty significant finger in
the eye from Apple.

~~~
Eliezer
And if it's really large, "the anvil that broke the camel's back".

~~~
JacobAldridge
"Man, I'm guessing that was the nuclear warhead that broke the camel's back."

"And destroyed most of his neighborhood."

~~~
Eliezer
There are more ways to skin a cat than nuking the site from orbit, but it's
the only way to be sure.

------
cesare
Now tell me that this has nothing to do with the recent events (the Google
Voice removal from the App Store).

~~~
daleharvey
since thats what the press release actually says, I doubt all that many people
are going to argue.

~~~
cesare
Not really.

The press release says that it's about the potential conflict of interest. It
would have been a concern as soon as Google announced Android, and probably
even before.

~~~
daleharvey
Quitting the board of a company like apple isnt a decision taken lightly.

As most people and the techcrunch headline pointed out, this has been a long
time coming, the google voice situation may have been the tipping point, but
this would have happened sooner or later regardless.

